# Rate your risk...



## Cruentus (Oct 20, 2007)

Cool little tests; rate your risk of being a victim of violent crime, murder, or burglery. I am happy to report that I am in the negative numbers for each test:

http://www.rateyourrisk.org/


----------



## tellner (Oct 20, 2007)

An oldy but a goody!

Still in the negative numbers on everything.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 20, 2007)

My scores:

4 on 'Beaten'
-33 on 'Murder'
-20 on Burglary

I'm sure a CCW would help the score on 4 - so would older habitants.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 20, 2007)

Your total is *-4*. 
*(Negative score) A minus score indicates that the criminal would be in danger FROM YOU. The greater the negative score...the greater the danger.* (0 to 50) This score shows a low risk of assault. You are either highly cautious or a poor target. You should not be foolishly overconfident however. Keep up the precautions and take the test again next month and don't fudge on your points

i'll do the other test at a later time


----------



## kidswarrior (Oct 20, 2007)

*Beaten--Your total is -19. 
*....the criminal would be in danger FROM YOU.... :lol: Isn't that why we do/teach martial arts?

*Murder--Your total is -2.*

*Burglary--Your total is -11.
*


----------



## bydand (Oct 20, 2007)

-14 for Beaten
-28 for Murder
22 for Burglary

Guess I should at least try to find keys to the house huh?  I think the Burglary one is more geared toward bigger city living not small town.  They didn't ask anything other than do you know the names of some neighbors.  Not only do I know their names, but their birthdays and where their kids are going to College and what they are majoring in.  Same as they know who is usually around my house as well.  We all look out for each others homes while somebody is away, and I have house keys for almost every house in my neighborhood.  I just don't have any for my own .  It is still a true neighborhood and I think that isn't even thought of anymore because it is rare.  If there is a car, truck, or person around my house and we are gone, the neighbors are calling Doug at home or at the station to let him know. (Doug is the police chief).  My best friend almost got arrested when he stopped by to pick up my little car when we went on vacation.  He and his wife stopped by, fired up my car, and before they backed out of the drive, one of the local cops were waiting.  I live 2 blocks from the station.  They had to call me on my cell phone before he would believe them because I didn't let the office know somebody was going to come pick it up before I left, and I usually do.  So I think a 22 for burglery is a bit misleading.


----------



## still learning (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello, This is a good test (s') to take.  It does open you eyes to many things around us, by asking questions about our homes, lifestyles, where we live, about our doors, locks.

Many of the questions we had to look around and check if we have devices, locks to protect our homes and lives.

Those with scores...that shows your risk.....NEED to make more changes than those who did well.  Off course NO matter how much precautions you take....danger can happen anytime.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
We live in a world where criminals and bad guys know the law protects them and parole boards are force to let more people out of prisons to make room for the incoming.....FBI shows 70% of crimes comes from repeat offenders....each time they get worst and worst after release....

Rapist and child preditors...are NEVER CURE....Yet they are let out because our laws do not address the problems with these people.

For some reason...our Judges/and LAWS..believe that time spent in Jail will cure the problems of these criminals? .....since when this has been proven to be true for the majority of these bad people??????


----------



## Kacey (Oct 20, 2007)

-3 for Beaten
-16 for Murder
10 for Burglary

Still, living alone some of the questions don't quite apply... and as far as the Burglary questions went, one of them was about workmen, and I had some work done on my home last summer by a contractor - but he and his mother are friends of mine, and when I took him out, Burglary dropped to 5.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 20, 2007)

*Burglary*

  Your total is *42*.
*(Less than 50) This score shows a low risk of burglary. The lower your score, the lower your chances of being burglarized. It seems you take many sensible precautions. Many who score 25 or less are apartment dwellers.Your key-in-the-knob locks in wooden doors are only to keep honest peple out.Add a perimeter alarm on your house and reap the security benefits and lower insurance costs.
*


*Beaten*

  Your total is *13*.
  (Negative score) A minus score indicates that the criminal would be in danger FROM YOU. The greater the negative score...the greater the danger.
*(0 to 50) This score shows a low risk of assault. You are either highly cautious or a poor target. You should not be foolishly overconfident however. Keep up the precautions and take the test again next month and don't fudge on your points. Don't open your door to strangers. It puts you at risk. It has simply gotten too dangerous to use an ATM (automatic teller machine) after dark. Recommend ATM machines to be placed in police substations.
*


*Murder*

  Your total is *26*.
  (Less than 20)The Metropolitan Police Department is hiring. Look at our main page for hiring details if you think you qualify as a police officer


Now to address my high numbers.

I work in a controlled entry location that does not allow weapons. They also require visable badge wearing. 

I also have no problem opening my door. But the problem is that mot people run away from me. That was not asked about.   I know I am ugly, but it still should be in the questions right? I mean it happens to more than me. Right? If one does go to enter my house they see my mantle which is located straight forward, but then they should see the swords and other weapons on the mantle and around the hearth of the fire place. With the exception of the Cable guys (* Which I know personally *) noone enters my house. But, the Cable people have been in my house but there was no question about if they were friends as well as performing a service. 

So, I am at low risk according to the remarks, I am still at a higher risk than many here. Yet, I really wonder if I really am at a higher risk or not?


----------



## ChingChuan (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm wondering - is the situation really this bad in the US? Or is the creator of this test just paranoid? (I only took the 'beating' test)

I can't believe it - here in the Netherlands it's considered 'normal' to open the door to strangers etc - I don't know all people who deliver parcels / trying to raise money but I always open the door, even at night... 
Also, there rarely happens something in public transport - sometimes, a driver gets beaten or a passenger stabbed etc, but, well, that happens. No-one really considers public transport to be unsafe...

Finally, are 1st dans really better at MA than people without a rank? My instructor doesn't really do ranking (okay, if you know 6 jurus, you get 'yellow', when you know 12 orange etc. but that isn't a real rank since you don't know anything if you just know the jurus & no application) so I think that that test is unfair to either unranked people or people with a lower rank who are capable of defending themselves .


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 20, 2007)

I didn't save my score numbers but I was in the moderate range for beaten and murder, and in the low range for burglary.


----------



## bydand (Oct 20, 2007)

Kacey said:


> and as far as the Burglary questions went, one of them was about workmen, and I had some work done on my home last summer by a contractor - but he and his mother are friends of mine, and when I took him out, Burglary dropped to 5.



This is the giant #1 Pet peeve of mine.  I know literally hundreds of construction people, and am an Electrician myself, so I also fall into this category.  The 1 guy I know who did take a item once was fired for it, and nobody else would hire him then because word gets around in the construction community.  What did he take? An old pocket radio out of a garage attic.  Nice thing to lose your job over huh?  Every single construction worker I can think of is also one of the most honest people I can think of.  Most of us do what we do because we LIKE it, not because it is all we can do


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 20, 2007)

bydand said:


> This is the giant #1 Pet peeve of mine.  I know literally hundreds of construction people, and am an Electrician myself, so I also fall into this category.  The 1 guy I know who did take a item once was fired for it, and nobody else would hire him then because word gets around in the construction community.  What did he take? An old pocket radio out of a garage attic.  Nice thing to lose your job over huh?  Every single construction worker I can think of is also one of the most honest people I can think of.  Most of us do what we do because we LIKE it, not because it is all we can do



Yep... the question about whether I've had a teen in my house, for even a moment.  I have.  I've known him most of his life.  While I won't put some sorts of youthful stupidity beyond him -- I know stealing isn't one of them, with >100% certainty.

The problem with these tests is that many of the things they're looking at aren't really yes/no...  For example, I don't have my state and O/L number (and I don't recommend it... more in a moment) on my property.  I record the serial numbers instead.  The handful of things that don't have serial numbers are reasonably disposable...

As to the owner-applied number...  Good idea, but create one, and use it consistently.  In today's age of ID theft, don't use something that can be traced back to you as directly as your license number.  You can do things like your initials (they're generally common enough) and something like a date of personal significance.  The key is to put some combination of letters and numbers on the item that are relatively unique; how many left-handed smokeshifters are there around with the combination DRT695 on them?


----------



## still learning (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello, Every state has there own recoverly system.  If the police recovers items that was stolen from you?  Each police department needs to know how it belongs to you.

Having serial numbers in a note book is a good idea to have. (+ recipts.)

Engraving your name and address on your belongings is common way too.

SS numbers is NOT recommended anymore, but is a very effective way for the Law to find you.

Remember the Police will need some kind of proof those stolen items belongs to you!  

PIctures and videos is strongly recommended by the Insurance companys too!

WE NEED BETTER AND STRONGER LAWS......and hidden cameras too!

Aloha ( paradise also can be stolen....is happens at times even in Hawaii!)

PS: Time...can be lost, stolen, never can be save...once gone? ...is gone forever (past times).

Be sure to make good use of every minute of your time for the rest of your life.........Time is something every human is given equally.....

Jail time
Past time
Given time
spent time
die time
live time
love time
sad time
good time
great time
run time
training time
karate time
movie time
eating time
sleeping time
endless time.........so make good use of your TIME.....here on earth.
(applys to earth people only)


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 21, 2007)

bydand said:


> This is the giant #1 Pet peeve of mine. I know literally hundreds of construction people, and am an Electrician myself, so I also fall into this category. The 1 guy I know who did take a item once was fired for it, and nobody else would hire him then because word gets around in the construction community. What did he take? An old pocket radio out of a garage attic. Nice thing to lose your job over huh? Every single construction worker I can think of is also one of the most honest people I can think of. Most of us do what we do because we LIKE it, not because it is all we can do


 
I don't know if it is the construction worker that is untrustworthy per say that weighed on the test. It is just when you have people working on your house, and in and out of your house, your house tends to be less secure. You may leave doors unlocked and alarms off while you are out so that the workers can come and go. If someone is casing your house, they may use this opportunity.

Just something to think about, although I do not know why that question weighed out on the test.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Oct 21, 2007)

I am unsure how great a test this was I guess if I checked "we all carry 5 guns on each other and we all first degree martial artist" like it says then I guess are chances would be even less. Alot of this to me seems common sense or street smart. You just know walking around with a chained suit case at 1am with tons of gold is just asking for trouble lol


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 21, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> I don't know if it is the construction worker that is untrustworthy per say that weighed on the test. It is just when you have people working on your house, and in and out of your house, your house tends to be less secure. You may leave doors unlocked and alarms off while you are out so that the workers can come and go. If someone is casing your house, they may use this opportunity.
> 
> Just something to think about, although I do not know why that question weighed out on the test.



"C"

It is less secure in some theories.

In others I am home with them, and then it is more secure as it is not empty. 

I still contend they do not have the "Rich" factor in this test.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 21, 2007)

-30 for Beaten
-6 for Murder
17 for Burglary


I guess I should do something to bring my score for burglary down. I have made my house a harder target than my neighbors, but I guess I have more work to do.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 21, 2007)

morph4me said:


> -30 for Beaten
> -6 for Murder
> 17 for Burglary
> 
> ...


Sometimes, the problem is that the factors that they are weighing aren't things you can change.  You may be remodeling; there will be people in and out.  Or you've got a home office, and have clients coming in regularly.  Without major and often impractical changes to your lifestyle, you can't reduce some of those risks.  The truth is that security is always a balancing act; how do you allow those who need access to get in without too much trouble, while still blocking those who aren't welcome?


----------

